# Towing With A Chevy 1500



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok folks, I am looking to move down from a F 450 to a Chevy 1500 with the 5.3, 6 speed transmission and a 3.43 rear. This combo is rated for 9500. I have a outback 28 BHS with a max weight of 7000. Does anyone currently tow with this setup? I don' want to make a mistake like I did with the 450. I love the truck but I think Ford made a big mistake on the 6.4....


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Are you having problems with the 6.4?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm trying to think of a mistake involved in having an F450. Is the motor too small for that huge truck? Are you not able to pull your house off it's foundation? Usually people complain about not having enough truck, so I'm at a loss here. For what it's worth, I pulled a 28RSDS with my old Tundra for 4 years and it did fine. Well, until it started to fall apart....


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks, the 450 can pull a house, it also has all the power you could ever want. I have had a few small problems with mine at less than 50k, however I hear a lot of bad news stories on the 6.4 between 75000 and 120000. (not small ones I'm talking 5 to 15k)The second reason is we only camp 2 or 3 times a year with the kids being grown now and having that truck to go back and forth to work with is just not economical. Sure love the drive and feel if it, just worried about long term. I want to trade or sell it while the resale value is still up. It still looks like new.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

I pull a 2012 312BH with a 2010 Ford F150 Supercrew 4x4 with the 5.4 motor. The trailer dry is 7500 lbs. The truck pulls it fine. The only thing I did was add a set of air bags for the rear.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I thought the problems were pretty much all with the 6.0 motor, or am I confused?


----------



## kobuyashi (Sep 30, 2009)

Insomniak said:


> I thought the problems were pretty much all with the 6.0 motor, or am I confused?


Neither the 6.0 or 6.4 have a stellar history. They can be modded to eliminate the weak links but even Ford recognizes there are issues.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

No matter what you decide to buy, make sure the rear axle ratio is at least 3:73 if you plan on using it for towing. 3:43 is geared to high. The transmission will always be searching for the lower gear. 
This is coming from my own experience. 
Steve


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

What Steve said is so true, Ii use to pull our 260FL that has 980lbs of tongue weight. I use to pull it with pretty much what you are looking at. (yes it had the 3.42 rear end) I was always at or over the GVWR of the truck. Did the truck pull the trailer, yes as the truck was rated for 9500lbs max trailer, but I was always very careful how I loaded the trailer. slow up hills, but where I notice the big difference (and the important one IMHO) was stopping and truck stability with the 2500hd.

In my opinion the minimum you should consider in a 2500 HD/ or the F250... even dodge it it suits. Not knowing your $ situation and where you use it that is what I would do. The reason is the GVWR for the truck. Should the MOT put your truck on the scale and open the drivers door and look at the sticker that says 7000lbs GVWR on the 1500 you better not be over.









Heck my TT and TV together tops the scales @15000 lbs.

Is buying an extended warranty an option? May be cheaper than changing trucks. That 450 would pull my truck and trailer!









Good Luck!


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, it has been most helpful. Towing at the speed of a snail does not bother me, but the GVWR does this truck is rated at 7000. If my information is correct I am on the edge, truck with gas 5553, trailer hitch factory 560, batteries, propane,tool tray 250, wdh 90 and people 380. 6833 not much room for error. I checked the hitch weight about 6 years ago and that seemed right around 810. Can anyone with a 28bhs 2005 let me know if that is close?

The 2500 jumps it up by about 5 to 6k. On the edge is just a bad place to be, we tow 2 - 3 each year about 110 miles each way.....
Thanks again


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Maddog,

I have only had a two sensor issues thus far, just so happen they both were camping and one required out of town service. The service was 400 plus rental 250 plus to top that my wd hitch was stolen at the dealership, yeah another 800. That was a nice little 4 day $ 1500 trip to the beach!

The second time none of the local Ford dealers where I was camping would even look at it. I had to get someone at Advance read the codes for me and then I checked in with my local dealer and they suggested I drive it back.
These were my last two trips..... So, I wonder why I even still want to camp???


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Many of you may have the 6.4. It is not my intent to talk bad about. I hope yours will last well into the 200 to 300 k miles and it may. As I stated, my kids are grown and We have all but stopped camping and the truck sits 80 percent of the time. That in itself will cause problems. I no longer feel comfortable with the 6.4 given my current usage.

Thanks


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

If you like the truck, there are some things that you can do to eliminate the problems. My brother is a diesel tech and is very familiar with those engines. I can ask him what he does to them. I don't believe it is too expensive to do it in comparison to buying a new vehicle or fixing it when it really goes. I believe (but not sure) it involves a EGR delete, DPF delete and an after market tune which will eliminate the codes plus will help in fuel efficiency. Just something to think about!


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Have you considered a F-150 ecoboost? I have had mine since April and have towed our 8000 lb Outback 4000 miles so far. It is a great engine and tows the Outback very easily. Here are the specs of the truck. There is no other 1/2 ton truck with this much capacity.

2012 F-150 Supercrew 4x4 6.5 ft bed 157" wheelbase, Lariat trim
3.5 L twin turbo ecoboost gasoline engine, 365 HP @ 5000 RPM, 420 LB/FT torque @ 2500 RPM
Heavy duty payload package, max tow package
LT E load rated tires, 7 lug alloy wheels
Integrated brake controller, tow mirrors
3.73 limited slip axle
36 gallon fuel tank
GVWR 8200 lbs
GCWR 17100 lbs
Max trailer weight 11,100 lbs
FAWR 4050 lbs
RAWR 4800 lbs
Actual payload 2169 lbs (from door sticker)


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

How about giving us some more info on the truck? I own a 2009 Silverado 1500 crew cab 4x4 with 5.3L flex fuel, six speed transmission and 3:42 gears that is rated to tow 9,500 lbs. It has the Z82 trailering package, KL5 HD engine cooling and KNP transmission cooler. In that year, the crew cab was only available with the 3:42 gears. I've had little trouble towing my 21RS over very steep mountain passes once I figured out the right way to do it.

Besides the tow/haul mode which you should always use when pulling a trailer, these trucks have a manual mode that among other things locks out overdrive for towing steep grades. The owners manual doesn't go into much detail but when towing up a grade, shift into "M" and limit the top gear using the + and - buttons on the shift lever. It really makes a big difference in how hot the transmission gets.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm, I went from a Chev 5.3 to the Ford 6.4. I think you will regret it. If you dig deep enough or read too many message boards you will find the bad news you are looking for. Same way a guy trying to justify pulling overweight trailers will find someone who validates his thinking. All the while he overlooks people who object because thats not what he wants to hear. If you read up on the 6.4 there are also many high mileage satisfied owners out there.

As for the 5.3 I dont think it comes with the 3.72 anymore. When they came out with the 6 speed they only offered the 3.43. I think, I havent researched it.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Thefulminator,
The new truck has the exact setup that you described.
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

FYI,

In years past I had pulled our 21RS (6500 lb gross) over Stevens Pass in Washington State in "D". Tranny temp would get up to 270F. This year I went East bound in "M3" and it only got to 234F. Coming back "M4" and 220F. Too bad the manual doesn't explain manual mode in more detail.


----------



## vac home (May 10, 2011)

I have a 2010 Outback 270BH. it is about the same you have. I was pulling with a 2007 Chevy, with a 5.4, 4speed trans, and 3.42 rear axle. I took the truck to the scale. Weight was 12,700 not fully loaded. The combine weight should (acording to the sale manual should be 12,000.)The truck had no probl;em pulling it except the trans would get up to 212. and you could feel the trailer pulling you back. After looking around I found a 2008 F250 with a 5.4 gas engine in it. Night and day difference. I can pull max load and not worry about anything. Trans runs the same pulling or not, and you do not feel the trailer pulling you back. I very glad I stepped up. The reason I did not go with a disel, one the exter cost, the stuff you hear about the 6.0 and the 6.4. I live in Louisiana and mostly flat land pulling. The little hills I have driven over have not made a difference. If you are going to buy another truck. I would say look at a 3/4 ton truck. Two reasons one you might step up to a larger trailer and 2nd they are a lot heaver built than a 1/2 ton. My opinion.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

You got: F450 6.4 Diesel, 4.30 or 4.88's. Beast.

You want: Chev 1/2 ton gasser, 5.3 with 3.42's.

That is a mighty big swing to the South in terms of tow capability.

You might think about that real careful before you pull the trigger.









Maybe a 3/4 tonner instead?

I mean if you just want increased mpg and elimination of future related problems, delete the thing. It is alot cheaper than a new truck. I gained 6+ mpg hwy at 76mph. Hand calc'd. 6.4's gain more.

-CC


----------

